# our tegu has to go :(



## Olea (Jul 30, 2011)

Well guys we just had our first baby. and unfortunately Zula, our golden tegu, can no longer get our undivided attention. We ask if anybody would take care of our baby tegu. we hate to see her go, but we know its for the best. 

although she may be a he.

Zula is about a year old. 
She is tame, but very curious! so once let out her cage, she is gone lickin every thing.
She has been offered live food, but denied it.
She eats ground turkey, eggs, you know tegu stuff..

We currently have her in a 40 breeder tank with uv and basking. All can go with her, unless you don't want it. 

When it comes to the price, we're looking for the best offer. And we want to make sure she's going to a good home! She's beautiful, we love her to death. And only letting her go, cuz we can't play with her as much.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 30, 2011)

how big is he/she are you willing to ship if not where are you located? all wil hlep when tryin to sell goodluck beauitful tegu tho


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

I would gladly take Zula in as my own if you are within driving distance for me. Chances are that you aren't, but its worth a shot since shipping in this heat is out of the question.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 9, 2011)

i'm taking her 
if they ever call me back that is lol


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

Awesome! She's really cute. 
It sucks to see people feel that they have to give up their Reptiles because of a baby.
I personally would end up regretting it, as my Reptiles are like my children as well.
We dedicate nap time to feeding the snakes and Tegu, and spot cleaning tanks. When the kids go to bed, we handle everyone as most of them are nocturnal anyway.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah she is im super excited! 

i dont have to worry about that anytime soon, but i see what you mean, it seems it would be somewhat calming to spend time with your reptiles after the kids are sleeping :_


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 9, 2011)

You have NO idea the therapy those guys give me after a tough day with the kids. Especially handling the snakes .... its so calming.


----------



## baby621 (Nov 1, 2011)

Who ended up with Zula?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 1, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> You have NO idea the therapy those guys give me after a tough day with the kids. Especially handling the snakes .... its so calming.



I have always found the undulations of snakes, particularly heavier-bodied constrictors, to be very soothing. If pythons were trainable, I'd teach mine to give me a massage.


----------



## Kebechet (Nov 1, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> babyyitslove said:
> 
> 
> > You have NO idea the therapy those guys give me after a tough day with the kids. Especially handling the snakes .... its so calming.
> ...



This forum needs a "like" button. Snakes are wonderful for relaxation.


----------

